# Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen



## theLamer (17. Juli 2009)

*Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Habe grad Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellt... weiß nicht ob es das deutschlandweit gibt, ist aber ein super Angebot...

Der Haken: In Lüneburg waren z.B. nur 20 Exemplare da, ich konnte eins ergattern. 30sek und alle waren weg.

Fazit: MM will Kunden ergattern, keine ernsthafte Aktion 
Wer 50+ war, kam gar nicht so schnell ins 2. Geschoss... alle sind sofort losgesprintet xD

Ihr braucht also keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.... das Angebot ist sicher schon zu 100% ausverkauft.


----------



## LilMo911 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Hey Lamer, bei mir wars genauso 
Schöne Schlange vorm Eingang! Es gab 2 Schlangen eine rechts und eine links (2 Schiebetüren, direkt gegenüber) und zum Glück wurde unsere zuerst geöffnet. Ich bin 16 und bin direkt nach oben gesprintet und habe als erster 2 ergattert . Nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden waren alle weg 
War das bei dir auch so, dass jeder 2 nehmen durfte, weil ich gehört habe, dass andere nur 1 bekommen haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Bei meinem Media Markt gab es keine mehr. 
Die haben sich die Mitarbeiter bestimmt schon untereinander aufgeteilt.


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Eine bei uns war echt dreist... hat gleich 4 genommen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob sie damit durch die Kasse gekommen ist. Im Nachhinein denke ich auch so, dass ich 3-4 kaufen hätte können, die kann man ja für das doppelte verscherbeln, auch wenn es nicht die feine Art ist 

Aber irgendwie ist das auch nicht so toll von Media Markt: da sind man grade 25 Exemplare und dafür extra so ne Anzeige usw. ? Da weiß man doch sofort, was die Intention ist...


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

mhhhh


also hier in köln war keine da aber man könnte insgesamt 79 stück

ergattern .

Hab eine Vorbestellt und man könnte pro person auch nur eine .

wie jetzt habt ihr eins bekommen oder vorbestellt ?


hier der verkauft sogar den Vorbestellung

http://cgi.ebay.de/Windows-7-Home-Premium-32-64-Bit-deutsch-VOLLVERSION_W0QQitemZ200363658139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item2ea69acb9b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## kenji_91 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Hier in meinem Kaff, wird davon nichts berichtet.
Ich wunder mich überhaupt, dass in so ner kleinstadt ein Elektroladen ist.
Aufjedenfall haben die 20 Stück o.O
und ich hab sie am Mittwoch gekauft.
Was sehe ich nach der Schule.
Sind immer noch soviele drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Hier in meinem Kaff, wird davon nichts berichtet.
> Ich wunder mich überhaupt, dass in so ner kleinstadt ein Elektroladen ist.
> Aufjedenfall haben die 20 Stück o.O
> und ich hab sie am Mittwoch gekauft.
> ...


 
Die hatten 20 Stück und du hast sie alle gekauft? 
*eine abhaben will*


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Denke mal, dass die Tage auf ebay einige Exemplare angeboten werden...


----------



## kenji_91 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Nein.
Hab nur eine gekauft 
Aber ich kann die Adresse von dem Expert geben.
89407 Dillingen 

Da solltest du mal auf der expert.de site nach dem Shop schauen und per mail anfragen, ob sie dir eine oder zwei oder ... reservieren können.

Hatte leider das Kapital für die 1000€ nicht


----------



## chris-gz (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Also in Ulm hab ich mir das Update für 20 € vorbestellt gar kein Problem und so nen Andrang hats da gar nicht gegeben. Hoffe das es besser is wie mein Vista denn langsam will ich vom MS schon mal was für mein Geld sehen.


----------



## Lümmel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Hier in der Hauptstadt habe ich am Mittwoch keine bekommen, online natürlich auch nix.
Heute dann der neue MM Flyer. Also ein paar MM abgeklappert, überall nur ein Lächeln.
Frage mich 1.) warum in kleineren Städten scheinbar genauso viele Pakete verfügbar waren wie inner Millionenstadt und 2.) die Sache in den Staaten ein paar Wochen lief und jeder sein Win7 bekommen hat.

DAS IST DIE ABSOLUTE VERARSCHE HIER IN D!

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich gönne jedem sein Win7 für 50 Mücken, aber die Sache, so wie sie gelaufen ist, stinkt doch zum Himmel!


----------



## Kamino99 (17. Juli 2009)

Hab eins in Berlin bei Saturn bekommen. Gab nur ca. 40 Exemplare.

09:45 Uhr angestellt. 
10:00 Uhr losgesprintet. 
10:00:25 ein Exemplar bekommen. 
10:02 Uhr ausverkauft.

Letzten Gerüchten nach gibt es im August wieder ein VVK. Dabei soll man eine Familien-Edition der Win7 Home Premium erhalten. Die kann man dann auf drei Rechner installieren. Bestätigt wurde dieses Gerücht bisher nicht.

Jungs nimmts mir nicht übel, aber wer bei Amazon bestellen wollte, hätte sich ja denken können, dass jeder zweite da bestellen will. Dass der Server da nicht mitmacht, war klar. Man kann Amazon da nicht mal ein Vorwurf machen. 
Einige Kollegen von mir kann ich auch nicht verstehen, die in der Mittagspause erst zu Saturn schlendern, um Win 7 zu ergattern. Kein Wunder, dass man da ein müdes Lächeln ergattert. 

Klar, es waren wenig Exemplare vorhanden. Aber man muss sich halt früh genug um den Kauf kümmern. 

Wer zu spät kommt, den . . . .


----------



## kenji_91 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Letzten Gerüchten nach gibt es im August wieder ein VVK. Dabei soll man eine Familien-Edition der Win7 Home Premium erhalten. Die kann man dann auf drei Rechner installieren. Bestätigt wurde dieses Gerücht bisher nicht.



Die Gerüchte habe ich schon gehört, 
bekräftigend ist natürlich, dass die Massen von enttäuschten Kunden den
Lockvogel-Paragraph PAngV - Einzelnorm
für eine Sammelklage nutzen könnten, um M$ dafür büßen zu lassen, falls
sie keinen Nachschub liefern.

Natürlich ist dies relativ schwammig in dem Gesetz formuliert, und ist nicht dem heutigem Zeitalter entsprechend, da das Gesetz sich ja auf die Ware in einem Laden bezieht.
Man weiß also nicht, ob der virtuelle Laden mitinbegriffen ist.


Wobei es ein Witz ist ca 40.000 in Deutschland zur verfügung zu stellen.
(korrigiert mich, wenn gewisse einzelheiten nicht stimmen, jedoch ist dies mein jetziger wissensstand.)

MFG


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

naja, es gibt amerikaner die denken bei uns gäbs keine kühlschränke, dann gibts bestimmt auch welche, die denken dass 40k Win7 kopien für den deutschen markt vollkommen ausreichend sin^^

ich hoff ma dass es sowas bei uns auch ma wieder gibt, von der letzten aktion hab ich nix mitbekommen^^


----------



## Lümmel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Einige Kollegen von mir kann ich auch nicht verstehen, die in der Mittagspause erst zu Saturn schlendern, um Win 7 zu ergattern. Kein Wunder, dass man da ein müdes Lächeln ergattert.
> 
> Klar, es waren wenig Exemplare vorhanden. Aber man muss sich halt früh genug um den Kauf kümmern.
> 
> Wer zu spät kommt, den . . . .



Zum Glück gehöre ich zu denen die nen Job haben. Hab meinen Chef zwar nicht gefragt, aber wie ich ihn kenne hätte er null Verständnis für meinen Wunsch gehabt "mal schnell" zu MM oder Sat zu gehen.


----------



## v3rtex (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Ein Media Markt bei mir (nähe Stuttgart) bekommt Montag eventuell eine neue Lieferung, der Andere laut Mitarbeiter Aussage Morgen früh auf jeden Fall einige Exemplare.

Mal sehn, werde mich morgen gaaaanz früh nochmal bei denen melden


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

ohmann, alles nur wegen nem neuen betriebssystem, das nicht allzu viel besser sein wird als vischda...


----------



## Kamino99 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Klar scheint der Hype um Win7 etwas übertrieben (erinnert mich an Vorverkaufwahn von Harry Potter Büchern), jedoch läuft bei mir, wie bei vielen anderen auch, zur Zeit noch Win XP.

Der Zwischenschritt zu Vista lohnt sich nicht. Der nächste Upgrade wird zu Win7 sein. Also schonmal kaufen, solange es günstig ist.

Irgendwann kann ich meinen Kindern erzählen, ich habe bei dem Win7-Wahn mitgemacht


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



> Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich gönne jedem sein Win7 für 50 Mücken, aber die Sache, so wie sie gelaufen ist, stinkt doch zum Himmel!


So sehe ich das auch, obwohl ich einer der Glücklichen bin...


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Der Preis ist klasse dafür. Ich werde mir irgent die beste Version hollen. Aber erst mal warte ich noch etwas. Die Stückzahlen sind nicht grade so hoch.


----------



## -NTB- (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



LilMo911 schrieb:


> Hey Lamer, bei mir wars genauso
> Schöne Schlange vorm Eingang! Es gab 2 Schlangen eine rechts und eine links (2 Schiebetüren, direkt gegenüber) und zum Glück wurde unsere zuerst geöffnet. Ich bin 16 und bin direkt nach oben gesprintet und habe als erster 2 ergattert . Nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden waren alle weg
> War das bei dir auch so, dass jeder 2 nehmen durfte, weil ich gehört habe, dass andere nur 1 bekommen haben?






ich hätte mir direkt 10st genommen.............und se bei ebay reingesetzt für 50....macht 50€gewinn


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> naja, es gibt amerikaner die denken bei uns gäbs keine kühlschränke, dann gibts bestimmt auch welche, die denken dass 40k Win7 kopien für den deutschen markt vollkommen ausreichend sin^^
> 
> ich hoff ma dass es sowas bei uns auch ma wieder gibt, von der letzten aktion hab ich nix mitbekommen^^


 
40.000? wenns nur so viele wären. Anscheinend sinds nich mehr als 10.000 Lizensen.


----------



## darkfabel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Habe bei mir in der nähe im media markt angerufen die bekommen montag nochma 200 STÜCK


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



theLamer schrieb:


> Habe grad Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellt... weiß nicht ob es das deutschlandweit gibt, ist aber ein super Angebot...
> 
> Der Haken: In Lüneburg waren z.B. nur 20 Exemplare da, ich konnte eins ergattern. 30sek und alle waren weg.
> 
> ...


Ich finds ja schön, das du uns berichten willst, dass es Win7 irgendwo noch billig gibt, aber bitte verfasse das nächstes mal entweder in "echter" News-Form (schon mal kein "ich habe gekauft ..." ) oder schreibs in eines der Unterforen.


----------



## JePe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> (...)dass die Massen von enttäuschten Kunden den
> Lockvogel-Paragraph PAngV - Einzelnorm
> für eine Sammelklage nutzen könnten, um M$ dafür büßen zu lassen, falls
> sie keinen Nachschub liefern.
> ...



Boah ey. Einer postet es, das ganze Netz plappert es nach.

Hast Du auf den Link geklickt? Was hat der verlinkte Paragraph mit "Lockvogel"-Abgeboten zu tun? Was ist ueberhaupt ein "Lockvogel"-Angebot?

Massgeblich ist der §5 UWG (Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb). Laut § 5 Abs. 5 S. 1 UWG ist es irrefuehrend und daher unzulaessig, fuer eine Ware zu werben, die vorhersehbar nicht in angemessener Menge zur Befriedigung der zu erwartenden Nachfrage vorgehalten wird. Floskeln wie "Abgabe nur in haushaltsueblichen Mengen" und / oder "solange der Vorrat       reicht" koennen hier aber einschraenkend wirken (BGH GRUR 2004, 343, 344).

§ 5 Abs. 5 Satz 2 UWG enthaelt zwar eine (widerlegbare) Vermutung, dass ein angemessener Warenvorrat       dann nicht mehr als gegeben angesehen werden kann, wenn der Vorrat die Nachfrage von zwei Tagen unterschreitet. Hier sind aber fallweise Ausnahmen moeglich - erhebliche Nachfrage ist so eine.  Die sog. Verkehrserwartung liegt letztlich also im Auge des betrachtenden Richters.

P. S. "Sammelklagen" gibt´s bei Perry Mason, aber nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Brunsi93 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Ich war leider schon zu spät und hab keins mehr bekommen.
Dann hab ich mal heude auf Ebay geschaut da werden die 
Versionen für 100Euro sofort kauf eingestellt oder zu bieten 
dann stehen die bis 89 Euro schon krass.

MfG Brunsi


----------



## chris-gz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Weis nicht warum da alle so rum tun das es angeblich nur ne begrenzte Anzahl an 50 € Updates geben wird... Bei uns stehen beim Expert lauter Werbeschilder auf denen aufgeführt is das "ALLE" die Vista besitzen für 50 € das Update auf Win7 bekommen. Wenn man sein Vista erst vor 1 Monat gekauft hat bekommt man es sogar für 20€. Somit werden nur die Kompletten Versionen (eben die die nicht als Upgrade verkauft werden)mehr kosten die Updates bleiben auch so billig wenn Win 7 wieder überall erhältlich ist.


----------



## sinthor4s (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

nichts für ungut aber ich hol mir lieber die ultimate version wenn sie rauskommt^^ ich hab keine lust auf die home variante... auch nicht für 45 euro xD

MFG


----------



## chris-gz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Wers braucht ^^ aber ich werd mir auch nich die Home holen sondern die Home Premium und Geld zu verbrennen für ne Version die ich gar nicht voll ausnutze hab ich nicht also so siehts halt bei mir aus.


----------



## theLamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Hast du mal aufs Foto (Startpost) geschaut? Das ist die Home Premium Version...


----------



## Der Eberhart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Manchmal ist man auch vom Glück verfolgt!!!

Bin gestern Nachmittag, ohne von der W7 Aktion zu wissen, in meinen MM spaziert und hab da einen Blick in das Prospekt geworfen und das W7 Angebot entdeckt. Bin daraufhin zu einem Verkäufer gegangen und gefragt, wo sie den das Versteckt haben? Er sagte mir, er müsse mal nachsehen. Kuckte in seinen PC und sagte mir: Glück gehabt, eine ist noch da!
So, und jetzt ist sie mein.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Soweit ich weiß is das aber nicht Rechtens, wenn man eine zeitungswerbung macht muss man ein gewissen bestand an Ware haben so das die warscheinliche Nachfrage gedeckt ist, bei ~50 stück

hab dazu eine Arbeit geschrieben zum thema Werbung, find den genauen teil aber nicht gerade

ich pers find das ist eine ganz große schweinerein


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Noch Fragn ??


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß is das aber nicht Rechtens, wenn man eine zeitungswerbung macht muss man ein gewissen bestand an Ware haben so das die warscheinliche Nachfrage gedeckt ist, bei ~50 stück
> 
> hab dazu eine Arbeit geschrieben zum thema Werbung, find den genauen teil aber nicht gerade
> 
> ich pers find das ist eine ganz große schweinerein



Die Sache mit der verfügbaren Menge der Ware ist richtig. Ich frage mich nur, in welchem Rahmen das rechtlich abgesteckt ist. Fraglich ist ja auch, ob jemand jetzt losläuft und MM verklagt, sodass sich überhaupt ein Gericht damit befasst.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

hmm komm jungs wir machn nen flashmob und machn ne sammelklage  

jaja theorie und praktik  aber wie genau das jetzt ist find ich nich, jetzt weiß ich was meine mutter immet it "ordnung ist das halbe leben meinte"  ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Hoffe es gibt nochmal so eine Vorverkaufsrunde!!!


----------



## VegetoSF (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hoffe es gibt nochmal so eine Vorverkaufsrunde!!!



Darauf hoffe ich auch.

Oder auf erträgliche Preise für Win7 mit Studentenrabatt.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Studentenrabatt? Wofür benötigst du den denn? 

Wer den Status Student inne hat, der erfreut sich doch per MSDN-AA an einem kostenlosen Betriebssystem. Ich denke, dass nahezu jede Hochschule Kooperationspartner ist, oder? Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf dies Version, denn billiger gehts nicht


----------



## errat1c (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Aber ob das dann gleich Windows 7 ist?


----------



## VegetoSF (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



errat1c schrieb:


> Aber ob das dann gleich Windows 7 ist?



Ja das ist eben die Frage , naja bald wirds man wissen.


----------



## Rayken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Na gut, dass ich die Windows 7 Business Version kostenlos übers MSDNAA beziehen kann  wenns Final rauskommt. 
Die RC Version konnte ich mir schon vor knapp 1 1/2 Monaten runterladen...

@ VegetoSF Studenten bekommen Windows 7 kostenlos übers MSDNAA, da wirds keine Studentenversion geben... warum für was zahlen wenns eh schon für Studenten umsonst ist... lediglich MS Office gibts nicht übers MSDNAA

Frag einfach mal bei deiner Uni/Fh nach dem MSDNAA Programm von Microsoft...


----------



## holzwurmhw (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

ohgott nee, und da sag noch einer der osten war schlimm, wo es einmal im jahr bananen zu kaufen gab und JEDER eine kleine staude abgekriegt hat und dafür gern al 3std. anstande, nene

...

bin zwar selbst erst 28, aber ich kenne diese zeiten noch, ihr wesies seit auch net besser...


----------



## Explosiv (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*



holzwurmhw schrieb:


> ohgott nee, und da sag noch einer der osten war schlimm, wo es einmal im jahr bananen zu kaufen gab und JEDER eine kleine staude abgekriegt hat und dafür gern al 3std. anstande, nene
> 
> ...



Dito  !

Ich warte lieber bis die normale Version erhältlich ist, dann erspar ich mir auch einen haufen Updates, die von Windows nachgereicht werden  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## tuner-andy (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

@Explosiv 

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung! 

Ich bekomm das ganze ebenfalls als Studentenversion

Mfg


----------



## Riddance (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 45€ bei Media Markt vorbestellen*

Zwischen der Version, die offiziell verkauft wird und den MSDN bzw. MSDN-AA Abos wird der Unterschied von Updates nicht sonderlich groß sein... Da die RTM Version ja schon zur Herstellung benutzt wird 

Und die paar Hotfixes / Updates am Anfang saug ich halt über WU


----------

